# How many are disappointed in the Woodsmith show



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am disappointed in Woodsmith Tv program this last season. They built one complex project and it was slow and tedious in detail. 
I was sold on the program being a good replacement for Norm. Lots of interesting projects . I built projects from inspiration from the show never did I build as exactly from there plans. 
Learn from there projects and adapted some of there methods to my interests.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a fan of that show, havn't watched it for years.

Herb


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

More often than not they sort of put me to sleep with their delivery, but they occasionally come up with a neat trick or jig.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

I've watched the show a few times - I only get it on cable but I watch satellite much more.

The problem I have with the show and the hosts is they are more of a show and tell rather than a show and teach.

The old Norm shows used to show you how to do things not just 'Look what we can do" which I find too self serving for my taste


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think they leave a lot of stuff out. As Gary I have built some things from the show with my own changes and methods. I find they have a tendency to over complicate some simple things and over simplify some more complex things. I'm not a huge fan of it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought their first several seasons and really enjoyed them, but this last year and that crazy looking red table dragged on and on and on. I subscribed to their video channel online, but all they're doing is running 3-4 minute clips taken from last season's show. Their tips are, well, same old stuff. So I have unsubscribed while letting them know why. The most practical videos I have are Mark Sommerfeld's. You get to watch the entire process all the way through. Very few cuts so you see everything he does. Too bad Woodsmith bought Shop Notes, but at least you can get all the shopnotes issues on a CD from them. Too bad they're not doing all those Shop Notes projects which copyrights they own. I'd love to see that. They probably need a new editor.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will email Bryan about these issues.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never heard of the show. Where can it be seen?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is difficult to keep coming up with new ideas for projects that will appeal to everyone. I applaud the efforts of the entire Woodsmith Shop crew; trying a new show format is a bold move. I preferred the old format with a project completed each show and information on the web site to fill in the gaps they could not fit into the time allotted. The same holds true for the new Guild Edition of the magazine. They are trying very hard to provide more value in each issue. 

Making all the past issues of Woodsmith and ShopNotes available is a great thing; I have built many of the projects and jigs and my first router table was based on the design from ShopNotes #1. New woodworkers will never know the frustration some of us went through trying to get specific single issue plans at Rockler, Woodcraft and other retail stores.(I have a bunch of them)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat, check your local PBS listings.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

While I enjoy the show, it is; at times a bit slow, but I really enjoy their magazine! I love the fact that it's articles rather than repetitive advertisements.
Personally, I love it when a magazine article continues on a next page, as opposed to having to dig back 35-60 pages to locate the last few lines! Their illustrations are in my opinion "top notch" and as one who designs, illustrates, instructs and constructs - I can tell you that A LOT OF EFFORT GOES INTO PRODUCTION of that type of work! I read quite a few of the Wood Working Magazines, but *Woodsmith* is by far my favorite!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*I Wish Norm Was Back*



OPG3 said:


> While I enjoy the show, it is; at times a bit slow, but I really enjoy their magazine! I love the fact that it's articles rather than repetitive advertisements.
> Personally, I love it when a magazine article continues on a next page, as opposed to having to dig back 35-60 pages to locate the last few lines! Their illustrations are in my opinion "top notch" and as one who designs, illustrates, instructs and constructs - I can tell you that A LOT OF EFFORT GOES INTO PRODUCTION of that type of work! I read quite a few of the Wood Working Magazines, but *Woodsmith* is by far my favorite!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


I have to agree with Otis. Love the magazine, hate the show...especially the new format. I, also, have the video subscription and will not be renewing it.

Whenever I need to take a nap I just play one of the shows...that and Scott Philips (American Woodshop) are guaranteed to cause me to doze off.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

American Woodshop would be a good show if it weren't for Scott. He is talented but boring as all get out.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> American Woodshop would be a good show if it weren't for Scott. He is talented but boring as all get out.


+1 on that...!


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

Check createtv dot com for public tv listings. Agree that Woodsmith Shop is stale. If Don and his annoying chuckle would bow out, I think the other guys would have more to contribute.



> American Woodshop would be a good show if it weren't for Scott. He is talented but boring as all get out.


 I get really tired of seeing pocket screws as the answer to every problem (coincidence that Kreg is an underwriter? :surprise: ) Also, having his wife on so much is too much fluff.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I've seen two of their shows, way back when they started, I watched one early show and decided it was way too slow and lacked content, almost like going back to first grade after graduation. I watched it again about a year ago, and it was worse. I doubt that I'll bother again, unless they make some significant changes and I hear good things about these changes here and elsewhere.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

patlaw said:


> I've never heard of the show. Where can it be seen?


Me either Mike. We must have our head in the sand. :laugh2:


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

What is PBS. oops, I don't get PBS on my satellite feed in the middle of Gods Country, WY.
CAD-Man


----------



## johnnie_dr (Jan 8, 2016)

Mike...

You are on point. I have watched Don & his crew now for a few years and I get ShopNotes. And I agree that the whole season being devoted to the one Greene & Greene table (which was not my style) was kinda getting old after a few shows.

What I did like was that they went into detail about how some of the parts and techniques were done. That was more Yankee-workshop-ish. If you've ever watched Tommy Mac on Rough-cut...he zoooms through a project in about 25 minutes and talks so fast you have to take a breathe for him. He says let's make this MT joint for the leg, then shows you another pre-cut leg and says..."see...just like this".

I think it's a tough job trying to produce a show that teaches us (at all levels) AND keeps the attention of us ALL. George Vondriska over at WWGOA.com does a great job at both, but he's not on tv with only 25 minutes to do his show and tell .

I guess the bottom line is...if they bore you...click the clicker and find someone (youtube or web) that meets your skill level and mentors you at your speed and style.

Johnnie D.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> American Woodshop would be a good show if it weren't for Scott. He is talented but boring as all get out.


ditto...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CAD-Man said:


> What is PBS. oops, I don't get PBS on my satellite feed in the middle of Gods Country, WY.
> CAD-Man


try this....
PBS: Public Broadcasting Service


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought I was the only one bothered by Don's annoying chuckle.

When I say "I'm going to have a nap" the wife says, "are you going to watch "Hi I'm Don".

We've had this discussion before, woodsmith shop is too slow. Tommy mac is too fast - if you can't stand Don's chuckle, how could you possibly watch Tommy. American woodshop is too homey.

Problem was - Norm set the bar, and it was pretty high. No one else has been able to match his talent, his technique and his TV presence. It was a sad day when NYW retired.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

What??? nobody is gonna give Norm a call and ask him to come back?????


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Have not seen any comments on The Wood Wright Show. I watched it a few times . Got tired watching cranking brace and bits, treadle lathes and jig saws, hand planing etc. Brought black too many memories.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> What??? nobody is gonna give Norm a call and ask him to come back?????


Bawahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> Bawahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!


:x what? :x


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> :x what? :x


whew.....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@Herb Stoops: I agree with bringing back the memories. That stuff was hard work when you had to do it that way. Did you have to build things with native oak that was hard as iron? To drive a nail in first you had to make a hole with a damned old brace and bit. Lots of other things from the "good ole days". I remember when we got our first chain saw. No more 2 man crosscut after that. WHOOPEE! Leave me out of that, don't want to do it anymore. But the good thing is we could if we absolutely had to. Or could teach some young guy how it was done way back then.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Have not seen any comments on The Wood Wright Show. I watched it a few times . Got tired watching cranking brace and bits, treadle lathes and jig saws, hand planing etc. Brought black too many memories.
> 
> Herb



I watch the Wood Wright every chance I get. That guy is a hoot...not sure if he's gonna loob off a finger or puncture a vein. That guy is a wood worker on the edge....after watching him, you have got to have even more respect for the old, old, OLD school guys and some of the beautiful work that they managed to turn out


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

He had band-aids from the tip of his fingers to his elbows. LOL

Herb


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

vchiarelli said:


> Problem was - Norm set the bar, and it was pretty high. No one else has been able to match his talent, his technique and his TV presence. It was a sad day when NYW retired.


Vince, just an FYI, Norm makes one of his shows available on the 'net every week. Check him out here: New Yankee Workshop


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

BrianS said:


> Vince, just an FYI, Norm makes one of his shows available on the 'net every week. Check him out here: New Yankee Workshop


Brian - I've seen almost all of Norm's shows when they were first aired. Heck, I had most of them saved on VHS tape.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tommy Mac is moving forward, the pad is poured for his new shop. Plans are in the works for an episode dedicated to routers.(Most likely season 8)


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

AW was much better back in the early to mid 90s, Scott had a different approach his projects were more elaborate, and he chose materials other than Norm's pine preference. I never saw any of the shows as anything more than entertainment. 

My thoughts were, if the viewer was a woodworker they would not require much if any of the talking heads information outside of the occasional tip or trick, no one knows everything. If the viewer was not a woodworker they would more likely than not not own or have access to any of the mostly expensive tools used in the shows let alone be familiar with the terminology used to explain the techniques used during the episode. I then lost touch with pretty much all the existing shows, (AW, NYW, Woodwright's shop) until maybe 2005. 

I don't have a problem with pocket hole tech, it has it's uses and for the right projects a time and money saving solution. One of the reasons I liked AW was because it used to highlight many artisans from around the country and the techniques they perfected. Today it seems like he spends more time telling his wife what to do, how to so it and where to stand.

Occasionally Roy Underhill still has authoritative guests and he's still fun to listen to.


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

The Woodsmith show has two main problems: One is it's boring because the hosts are boring. I'm sure they are talented and good people but not everyone is meant to be in front of the camera. The show would be much improved if they would hire someone with a track record, maybe someone off YouTube, to be the host. (And anyone who thinks that's funny, there are a lot of talented people on YT.) Second problem is the same as most of the magazines, they are stuck in 1992. How many Shaker tables or Morris chairs do we need to see built. There are other styles. Even within Craftsman there are many things that I've never seen built like cube chairs. I brought this up with the Woodcraft Magazine guys and they got a little defensive and suggested some woodworker who makes intensely ornate furniture -- because apparently it's either Shaker or that; there is nothing in between. For someone like me who has been woodworking since the 80's, reading these magazines or watching Woodsmith is like being stuck in 2nd grade math class, as an adult. It was mentioned earlier they are trying to appeal to everyone, well that's the same as appealing to no one. And I think another part is they are not challenging themselves. Woodsmith uses the same joinery on every project. It's smart, it works, it's efficient, but it's boring as hell to watch.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I must be a 2nd grader because I was satisfied with wood smith show until they came up with new format that so slow and plodding .
I always learned some new as they would say there is a trick to simplify the project and was something that was so simple I wondered why I had not thought of that before.


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

It's a matter of experience. The 2nd grade comment was an analogy. I am not a super experienced woodworker but I've been involved with it a long time and over time you pick up a few things. When you've seen your 1500th shaker table or 450th Morris chair, it might get a little old to you too. When you've seen the identical joinery method used show after show, season after season, magazine after magazine, it might get a little old. Believe it or not, there are woodworking periodicals going back to the 18th century, and if you read them, some of it is novel and some of it is very familiar. 80% of my woodworking knowledge comes from the Tage Frid trilogy, because they are that good. Learn your foundations. 

Here's the thing, I have tremendous respect for the amateurs on Youtube pumping out videos. Some are hobbyists, some are making a living. Those guys must produce interesting content video to video and ratings are instant. Television isn't like that. You sell a season, you get paid, it doesn't matter what you do as long as they can sell ads during your show. Here's another difference, some of the Youtube woodworkers are making 30, 50, 75 videos a year and doing most of that work by themselves. It has reached a point where (in my opinion) the amateurs are better at it than the professionals. Even Tommy Mac's show is starting to feel a bit old fashioned and poorly edited compared to what is becoming the norm. Don't get me wrong, there is a big difference in knowledge and experience between Tommy Mac or the Woodsmith guys and the average YT woodworker; but that knowledge and experience isn't being translated well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good discussion. Hope some of the TV guys get to read this. I think a big chunk of their audiences are people who are what many of us once were, fascinated by the magic of tools and wood, even if we couldn't work that magic ourselves, yet. I suppose that's why the tool companies support those shows.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> try this....
> PBS: Public Broadcasting Service


I tried it, they do not show Woodsmith via this WEB site the do have some older woodworking shows but not a lot.

CAD-Man


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bruce, here is your states PBS monthly guide and Woodsmith Shop is on at 12:30 pm on Saturdays.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Its on every Sunday but now format to boring to watch.


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

I watched a couple of episodes of American Woodshop with Scott Phillips, first time in quite a number of years. He started with rough lumber and went exactly backwards, ripped one edge, planed both sides, then to the jointer. He should know better. And his manner was annoying, like he was talking to small children.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wormil said:


> I watched a couple of episodes of American Woodshop with Scott Phillips, first time in quite a number of years. He started with rough lumber and went exactly backwards, ripped one edge, planed both sides, then to the jointer. He should know better. And his manner was annoying, like he was talking to small children.


kinda glad I haven't TV...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> kinda glad I haven't TV...


I haven't had one turned on for about 2 months, and don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> I haven't had one turned on for about 2 months, and don't miss it a bit.


been decades here...


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

You guys are special snowflakes

-- Rick M


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wormil said:


> You guys are special snowflakes
> 
> -- Rick M


what happened to ''cupcakes''???


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> what happened to ''cupcakes''???


Probably too much frosting,

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@honestjohn I think a lot of us have ample "frosting."


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Probably too much frosting,
> 
> HJ


so lick the frosting off and you have muffins...
and muffins are health food... 


sorta....


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

For me the Woodsmith show is now on at a time I cannot watch it. The first woodworking show I started watching was the Router Workshop. Then I found Norm and thought his show 2nd best. After the Router Workshop went off the air I found the Woodsmith show. The Woodsmith show was interesting when I could watch it but it wasn't the Router Workshop. It did however show a much broader view of woodworking. 
There certainly is a problem with how to keep a show fresh. Some episodes of the Router Workshop seemed trivial or repetitive but often there were significant insights. When I first found it my reaction was a change in attitude. For years I had wanted to become a good enough woodworker to justify having a router. I realized getting a router would make me a much better woodworker. However I now I have two routers and an addiction to router bits!:smile:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Huh...What!*



mftha said:


> However I now I have two routers and an addiction to router bits!:smile:


Only two!!!!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I gave up watching all the "woodworkers" shows. Give me a drawing and I will make my own mistakes!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

schnewj said:


> Only two!!!!!!!!:surprise:



So far only two! Only two router tables. 
Don't ask how many router bits I own however


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> So far only two! Only two router tables.
> Don't ask how many router bits I own however


I'll ask...


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

wormil said:


> I watched a couple of episodes of American Woodshop with Scott Phillips, first time in quite a number of years. He started with rough lumber and went exactly backwards, ripped one edge, planed both sides, then to the jointer. He should know better. And his manner was annoying, like he was talking to small children.


He does seem a bit condescending. And I cringe sometimes at his methods. Despite all the guards and the talk of shop safety I think he's sometimes dangerous. Norm was infinitely better in those areas.

As regards the Woodsmith program, I don't like the new format. I'd prefer to see the project completed in each show...or if it cannot be, then completed over two or more consecutive shows. I don't mind the short shop tips, etc., but I think the phony dialog leading into scene changes are affectatious. Nobody would believe the camera interrupted their conversation.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have given up hope on WoodSmith's show. I have their first 8 seasons on DVD and the first 6 seasons are very helpful for a newbie. But they tend to use a minimum of tools and techniques. Then they started the #^$#&* red table and spent the whole season on it, one or two cuts per episode (or so it seemed). Not long ago I would stop watching if they showed that table again. Well, not long ago, they did yet another bit and I have just stopped opening their emails. Might miss something, but this dribbling information out business is just too annoying.

The magazine isn't bad, especially since they bought Shop Notes and added some similar content to their publication. And you can get all of the Shop Notes in pdfs on DVD. I still like their first 6-7 season shows on DVD and feel they may be helpful for newbies. 

Maybe they should hire Mike and Stick and a couple of other Router Forum greats and let them produce the show. It would likely be better than what thy're doing now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am looking forward to new seasons of Tommy Mack. For the most part I learn from every show, and he often tries new or more advanced techniques. I think Mike said Mack is setting up a new shop, and maybe his show will get better for many of us. But I do think that the sponsors would prefer they keep focusing on the unskilled new woodworker, since they are the ones buying new tools. I don't think Powermatic, Jet and other manufacturers donate machines and sponsor money to try to sell to us old farts who already have full shops.

Oh yes, I do wish Tommy Mack would get some voice lessons to learn to slow down just a bit. I find it hard to listen as fast as he talks.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

waits..........................


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Oh yes, I do wish Tommy Mack would get some voice lessons to learn to slow down just a bit. I find it hard to listen as fast as he talks.


he's bilingual...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> waits..........................


somebody holding up the bathroom...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Waits....!*



TwoSkies57 said:


> waits..........................


Oh, boy!

This should be fun.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm just waiting for someone to mention David Marks.........


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I just sorta skim through most woodworking shows. When I find a jewel of info, I commit it to memory. Don't ask me how that works out.
Youtube has replaced the tv woodworking shows for me. I just bookmark the ones of interest. Now, finding stuff in the bookmark list is taxing my memory, too.
Ah me. Life's a *****.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

who???/


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

IMHO not worth watching.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Problem was - Norm set the bar, and it was pretty high. No one else has been able to match his talent, his technique and his TV presence. It was a sad day when NYW retired.


Have you seen Marc Spagnuolo, the Wood Whisperer, on YouTube? Seems to me he comes pretty close.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

sfchuck said:


> Have you seen Marc Spagnuolo, the Wood Whisperer, on YouTube? Seems to me he comes pretty close.


The problem with Marc is, that, over the past couple of years as his reputation has grown, there is less and less woodworking available online unless you subscribe to his paid "Guild" content.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Follow-up*



Mike said:


> I will email Bryan about these issues.


 @Mike

Did you ever email Bryan Nelson?

What was his response to the feedback?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> hmmmmmmmmm just waiting for someone to mention David Marks.........


David Marks' show was carried on the DIY network a number of years ago. Found his techniques quite good but his projects became too exotic. DIY stopped carrying him, or he stopped doing shows, but I understand he has a school somewhere on the west coast.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

sfchuck said:


> Have you seen Marc Spagnuolo, the Wood Whisperer, on YouTube? Seems to me he comes pretty close.


I have seen the Wood Whisperer. I find his attempts at humour a bit grating on the nerves. Norm just seemed to be the "every" guy, down to earth, good instructions. Some of these newer ones, Spagnuolo, Tommy Mac just seem to be more glitzy. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

vchiarelli said:


> David Marks' show was carried on the DIY network a number of years ago. Found his techniques quite good but his projects became too exotic. DIY stopped carrying him, or he stopped doing shows, but I understand he has a school somewhere on the west coast.


Marks as i understand it, kinda got tired of the tv thing, and wanted to start a school....I agree about the kind of projects he took on and the techniques he used. Kinda on the artsy side of things, thats why I liked the show...I also like the guys demeanor. If I could go to one school.. it would be his.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Marks as i understand it, kinda got tired of the tv thing, and wanted to start a school....I agree about the kind of projects he took on and the techniques he used. Kinda on the artsy side of things, thats why I liked the show...I also like the guys demeanor. If I could go to one school.. it would be his.


I remembered that Tommy Mac paid a visit to David Marks' workshop for an episode of Rough cut. Here's a link:

Episode 0601: Master Showcase with David Marks - Tommy Mac


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

vchiarelli said:


> I remembered that Tommy Mac paid a visit to David Marks' workshop for an episode of Rough cut. Here's a link:
> 
> Episode 0601: Master Showcase with David Marks - Tommy Mac



Thank Ya Vince... I'll enjoy this, this evening...:smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Tommy Mac had a new program on yesterday, at least one I hadn't seen before. It was quite good. He built a chest, very old style, put together with antique style nails. Interesting hand plane work for the glue up of the oversize pieces.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*I Emailed August Home Publishing*

Since @Mike is apparently MIA (he is not even logged in) I took it upon myself to email August Home Publishing myself. Since I don't have Bryan Nelson's personal email address my correspondence was sent to his attention.

If it will ever reach him is anyone's guess. However, I am hoping for at least an acknowledgement that he received my personal input as well as the opinions of the forum members, who have commented here. I provided a link to this thread in my email.

So, if anyone has any constructive criticisms, now is the time to voice them in the slim chance that August Home Publishing accesses this thread to read the opinions.

If we don't make our thoughts known, then we do a disservice to the woodworking community. The loss of the Woodsmithshop program will be a loss to all of us as a community.

Bill


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

mftha said:


> So far only two! Only two router tables.
> Don't ask how many router bits I own however


I do have a trim router on the way so it will soon be three. 

I also need to drill some Oak-Park sized plates to fit my Bosch MRC23EVSK.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Stick486 said:


> I'll ask...


I need a spreadsheet to keep track of them. It seems everything I plan requires at least one bit I don't have.
@Stick486: your opinion of Freud bits is well known. What do you think of Amana? I have several O-flute bits specifically for plastics, polycarbonate and acrylics.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> I need a spreadsheet to keep track of them. It seems everything I plan requires at least one bit I don't have.
> 
> @Stick486: your opinion of Freud bits is well known. What do you think of Amana? I have several O-flute bits specifically for plastics, polycarbonate and acrylics.


Amana bits made in Israel are very good.. 
Amana bits made in china ... leave them on the shelf... 
over priced and not very good at all...
made in Israel and made in china Amana retail for the same...
you have to look on the shank to see where they are made...

FWIW... real Freud is made only in Italy and nowhere's else...
if they say anything but Italy they are counterfeit...
goes for saw blades too....

*VOE*.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@schnewj

Bill, Bryan was sent a link to this thread so he could follow it. He did reply with a "Thanks for the input."


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike said:


> @schnewj
> 
> Bill, Bryan was sent a link to this thread so he could follow it. He did reply with a "Thanks for the input."


I appreciate the info. I see, that, August Home Publishing has sold out to Cruz. Like others I noticed the change on the latest issue of Woodsmith magazine.

The change in ownership may have been the reason for the "poor" content on the show. The show wasn't even broadcast here. The episodes were used as filler programs and were sandwiched between old episodes. I am certainly disenchanted in the video subscription.

I can only hope that the next season is better for the show. I have decided that the video subscription is gone and it will not be renewed.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike said:


> @schnewj
> 
> Bill, Bryan was sent a link to this thread so he could follow it. He did reply with a "Thanks for the input."


Exactly the kind of answer expected.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The new company kept the old management. Not good. As far as the show goes, I won't miss what it had devolved to, and I too won't renew my subscription to the videos, in face, I no longer bother to open the emails, they're just dumb stuff. And I don't care if I never see that stupid red table ever again. They spent a whole season on that bizarre thing. Some of their hints are OK and I really like their CD of back issues of Shop Notes. But someone is asleep at the switch.

Tommy Mac seems to be improving. I'm seeing some new projects that are very interesting that just showed up on our local outlet. Complaints to Shopsmith are largely ignored. Send them to the new owners instead. They should probably become aware of the threads on the topic on The Router Forum.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Exactly the kind of answer expected.


Uh, huh! Exactly the answer I expected!


----------

